# Police clearance certificate



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Dear sir ,

I stayed almost 2 years in my past years , I need police clearance certificate to make another immigration process . How can I get my PCC from Indonesia or is it any agency in Singapore to giving services for that .? Please advice 

Regards

Amar


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Dear sir ,
> 
> I stayed almost 2 years in my past years , I need police clearance certificate to make another immigration process . How can I get my PCC from Indonesia or is it any agency in Singapore to giving services for that .? Please advice
> 
> ...


Confused I am.

Why Indonesia?

Go to www.spf.gov.sg for steps on getting a clearance certificate.

Note, the Singapore police are not obligated to provide you a clearance.


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 

I am staying in Indonesia, I read somewhere we need to send finger prints through post . Please advice for clarity


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am staying in Indonesia, I read somewhere we need to send finger prints through post . Please advice for clarity


you are not answering my question. If you are in Indonesia, why Singapore clearance ? you mean you were in Singapore before ?

From what I know, you can't send by post. You need to turn up in person. Unless they changed the process of late

Do read up here.

Singapore Police Force | Electronic Police Centre | Certificate of Clearance (COC)


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi 

Yes I was stayed in Singapore and recently in Indonesia. I read there we need to send fingerprint. Is this fingerprint simply on paper or other procedures.

Sir do u know any one agency who is handling such cases .

Please Advice 

Regards

Amar


----------



## kumar1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Sir ,

I read carefully got doubt about finger prints is it required from any special body 
They mentioned as below 


Applicants by post shall submit a set of their 10 fingerprint impressions* taken by a qualified fingerprint officer from a police establishment or an authorised office at their country of residence.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

kumar1234 said:


> Sir ,
> 
> I read carefully got doubt about finger prints is it required from any special body
> They mentioned as below
> ...


I can't help you there.

Email to SPF and ask them who they can refer in Indonesia.


----------

